# Live TV while viewing My Shows



## jamie_loonam (Jan 25, 2014)

I’ve had the Edge for a week now and would like to throw it out the window a few times a day. I don’t like change (Sorry, rant over). With my Premiere, when looking at My Shows I was able to turn off the little box that played whatever show was on live tv. I go into sensory overload when I’m trying to look for a show & another show is playing in the background. Does anyone know how to turn this off?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Hit the pause button


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jamie_loonam said:


> I've had the Edge for a week now and would like to throw it out the window a few times a day. I don't like change (Sorry, rant over). With my Premiere, when looking at My Shows I was able to turn off the little box that played whatever show was on live tv. I go into sensory overload when I'm trying to look for a show & another show is playing in the background. Does anyone know how to turn this off?


menu > settings > user preferences > video window & background > display video > no


----------

